# To return or not return calls?



## Chenyi (Nov 22, 2016)

What do you folks do if you get a message about a job that you don't want? Maybe you are too busy or it isn't really your thing or there are just a lot of red flags in the message itself. 

My gut feeling is that the professional thing to do is at least return the call. But in real life, those calls are just not fun. Often, these customers are kind of desperate to find anybody. They are so excited that somebody finally called them back. They beg and plead and whine. When you still tell them no personally, they are kind of offended and there is just a bad vibe surrounding the whole thing. 

If you had just ignored the call, you could have saved the time and drama. They'll be a little annoyed that you didn't return the call, but that's the end of it. 

I go back and forth on this and I don't really have a good answer.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sometimes I get side-tracked and forget. I used to worry about it, but no longer. Stuff happens.

I have palatable reasons to decline, just in case: I'm over-committed (slammed), don't do much of "x", or their location doesn't work for me right now. If they say they can wait, I might still pass because I have regular, ongoing commitments (rental property care, etc.)

Occasionally I decline because I don't currently have time to look at new jobs. Telling them is in their interest, because it means I would just be wasting their time otherwise. 

I used to give them someone else to call, but I don't even do that. Folks change over time. I had a couple referrals come back to haunt me with odd stories....or they didn't call back!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I never get cold calls, so I always return. Even if the job isn't for me, the call came as a referral from someone I like. Never offend the referral tree.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

Always return calls or inquiry. It shows professionalism. There are many ways to refuse work without offending anybody.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

When my service area was smaller and before websites I tried to return all calls even if it wasn't something that I was interested in. 

Now since the website I'll get calls from an hour away from someone looking to put a new elbow on the bottom of a downspout or remove their kids frisbee off the roof that's half in the gutter. I get a lot of bullchit calls along with the legitimate ones. I used to be uncomfortable not calling everyone back but there are 3 million homes in my service area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I've dealt with other contractors who can't seem to answer their phones and it is the most infuriating thing. I try to return all of my voicemails and missed calls the same day. It's professional and courteous. As mentioned above, there are plenty of ways to decline work without sounding like an ass.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Chenyi said:


> My gut feeling is that the professional thing to do is at least return the call.


Your gut is right. While a potential client might be upset you don't want his job, at least he won't be spreading the word that you're impossible to get hold of. That's probably one of the most damaging things that can happen outside of getting a reputation for hack work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is some reading for you:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/how-do-you-decline-bad-work-336697/


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If a potential customer gives us the courtesy to call us for a project, they get a courtesy call back even if we're not interested and sometimes a referral to someone that might be able to do the work that we're not interested in...

Even if it weren't the professional thing to do, you don't know how wide someone's sphere of influence is, and if it was a referral from a customer, you don't want them to look like an idiot for referring them to someone who doesn't return calls...

I think most of us would take exception if we were calling a company for a product/service and they wouldn't return the call...


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I try and always call back. Like Easy said, don't upset the referral tree.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

Chenyi said:


> What do you folks do if you get a message about a job that you don't want? Maybe you are too busy or it isn't really your thing or there are just a lot of red flags in the message itself.
> 
> My gut feeling is that the professional thing to do is at least return the call. But in real life, those calls are just not fun. Often, these customers are kind of desperate to find anybody. They are so excited that somebody finally called them back. They beg and plead and whine. When you still tell them no personally, they are kind of offended and there is just a bad vibe surrounding the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Why not just tell them that you are slammed at the moment, and can refer them to a couple other competent people.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Always return the call. If I can't provide the service I usually have someone that I am happy to give the work to and then I end the call with letting them know to please call us in the future if we can be of service. Sometimes they call at a later date for something I can be of help with sometimes they don't but at least I know I didn't slam the door on potential future work.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chenyi said:


> What do you folks do if you get a message about a job that you don't want? Maybe you are too busy or it isn't really your thing or there are just a lot of red flags in the message itself.
> 
> My gut feeling is that the professional thing to do is at least return the call. But in real life, those calls are just not fun. *Often, these customers are kind of desperate to find anybody. They are so excited that somebody finally called them back.* They beg and plead and whine. When you still tell them no personally, they are kind of offended and there is just a bad vibe surrounding the whole thing.
> 
> ...





TimberlineMD said:


> Always return calls or inquiry. It shows professionalism. There are many ways to refuse work without offending anybody.


^^^-- What TimberlineMD said.

A big part of this business is developing a rapport with the community. You can turn down work politely, give referrals to who might handle it and then get a place in that callers mind for the next time. The next time might be a job you really could want/need yourself.

Things change.

As important as not burning down bridges is, building them is even more important. I firmly believe in "do unto others as you wish done unto you". My gauging of a person/business NOT returning calls is just this simple: If they'll dodge returning a call - what will they try to dodge if I did use them?

Something to ponder.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ALWAYS....return phone calls.

You never know who may be on the other end...


----------



## prowork (Oct 5, 2012)

John1957 said:


> Why not just tell them that you are slammed at the moment, and can refer them to a couple other competent people.


When you're slammed do you really want to be making a handful of baloney calls?


----------



## prowork (Oct 5, 2012)

This is one of the things no one talks about with having a good website. The number of bullchit calls is ridiculous and u get calls from people all over the world. This is something I recently wrote on my experience and problem with it. We even went as far as putting a notice on our website that certain inquiries will not be responded to.... it hasn't stopped them

http://www.coreyphilip.com/unspoken-costly-problem-content-marketing-contractors/




NYgutterguy said:


> Now since the website I'll get calls from an hour away from someone looking to put a new elbow on the bottom of a downspout or remove their kids frisbee off the roof that's half in the gutter. I get a lot of bullchit calls along with the legitimate ones. I used to be uncomfortable not calling everyone back but there are 3 million homes in my service area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I return every call within 24 hours. Every call. :thumbsup:


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

prowork said:


> When you're slammed do you really want to be making a handful of baloney calls?


Maybe not,but IMO it's part of the job and you never know what it might lead to in the future


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

My local calls are returned within an hour and emails within 10 min. I answer texts and phone calls from my regulars 7 days a week My phone is never off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chenyi (Nov 22, 2016)

prowork said:


> This is one of the things no one talks about with having a good website. The number of bullchit calls is ridiculous and u get calls from people all over the world. This is something I recently wrote on my experience and problem with it. We even went as far as putting a notice on our website that certain inquiries will not be responded to.... it hasn't stopped them
> 
> http://www.coreyphilip.com/unspoken-costly-problem-content-marketing-contractors/


Good read. Yep. Amen. I've got essays and videos and product reviews and all this garbage. I'm tempted to just take the whole dumb website down. All my jobs come from referrals!


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I return every call . The way I see it as an investment. Invest in my future biz. Investment in growing quality of who I am and what I do.

Several times now I have returned a call. Told them I was too swamped. And so I passed on estimating for the bath remodel. A year later they call and say last time I was too busy. But now they are ready for a new kitchen remodel. And they don't want to use the guy that did the bathroom remodel .......

Sure you may be to busy now or don't want to deal with it. But when times are slow every one returning calls and fighting for the work. And the tough times are overdue to be here already (cyclical) brace yourself for it.

And sometimes people never say you were referred to them by someone. And so you blow them off. Now the person that recommended you looks bad and you burn future biz from them.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

If I am not interested, or I am too busy I always at least give them a courtesy call back and let them know. Common courtesy goes a long way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm old, I'm usually tired. I don't return the call unless they specifically say they were referred to me by ******. I've had too many of those "tire kickers" over the years that had me running to the middle of nowhere only to get a quote that they could use to squeeze the guy they really wanted to do the work. 

I know it's rude and unprofessional, but, it sure saves me from wasting their time and MY time. Now, if I were young and hungry again.........


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I rebuilt half a leaky shower for a lady who just wouldn't take "no" for an answer. I went cost plus, it turned out great, she loves me.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

We return all calls, even if it's to say no thank you.


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

I believe the calls should always be returned because this shows professionalism. If you really don't want to or can't/don't have the time or means, then you can refer another professional from your line of work. The client will be grateful, you'll stay professional, and who knows, maybe in the future they may call you again with a job that may suit you.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

28 years and I have never not responded to a business call and that's 28 years of referrals only.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Notice how "does not return calls" dominates this car dealer's negative reviews?:
https://www.yelp.com/biz/gettel-toyota-of-bradenton-bradenton

This is inexcusable, cars or construction.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't say that I return every call like some. It is just impossible. But I do try to return them. Especially if they are local. I am in the habit of not answering most calls and allowing them to go to VM. If they are serious about whatever it is they need done, they will leave a message. If they took the time to leave a message I call back within 24 hours.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

KAP said:


> If a potential customer gives us the courtesy to call us for a project, they get a courtesy call back even if we're not interested and sometimes a referral to someone that might be able to do the work that we're not interested in...
> 
> Even if it weren't the professional thing to do, you don't know how wide someone's sphere of influence is, and if it was a referral from a customer, you don't want them to look like an idiot for referring them to someone who doesn't return calls...
> 
> I think most of us would take exception if we were calling a company for a product/service and they wouldn't return the call...


I've refered other tradesmen to my good clients, only to later hear, their calls were never returned. Needless to say, those other tradesmen get crossed off my list of people to refer to.

Yes, I try to return all calls, even on jobs we're not interested in..


----------



## hvacbuddy (Apr 27, 2017)

I try to return every call or just my buddy to call them at the office.


----------



## Chenyi (Nov 22, 2016)

Unger.const said:


> I return every call . The way I see it as an investment. Invest in my future biz. Investment in growing quality of who I am and what I do.
> 
> Several times now I have returned a call. Told them I was too swamped. And so I passed on estimating for the bath remodel. A year later they call and say last time I was too busy. But now they are ready for a new kitchen remodel. And they don't want to use the guy that did the bathroom remodel .......
> 
> ...


That's a good way to look at it. But I'm a handyman. I don't do big remodel jobs. Maybe if I'm lucky, she'll call me back a year later for some power washing. It's an investment, but the rate of return isn't that great. I'm more worried about my current customer feeling neglected if I'm on the phone too much.

If I get two messages from somebody, they'll definitely get a call back.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I can't say that I return every call like some. It is just impossible. But I do try to return them. *Especially if they are local*. I am in the habit of not answering most calls and allowing them to go to VM. If they are serious about whatever it is they need done, they will leave a message. If they took the time to leave a message I call back within 24 hours.


Several here have stated “local calls”. How do you know if it’s local? My current customer (kitchen remodel) has a phone number with a North Carolina prefix.


----------



## SydneyBarrett (May 9, 2017)

I absolutely return every call. You can never tell the size of a job based on their tone of voice or any details that they give you in a voicemail. There are always things that they don't think to bring up. Once you are on-site your going to find things that they will want added on.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I do not have time to stop the job, answer the cell phone, go to the van, get my phone log, make notes and then go back to work. My office phone goes to my girlfriend, who does answer the phone. If an emergency, she will get the info and call me, and keep calling until I answer. Then I can return the call. If it is not an emergency, she calls me when there are enough calls, or an emergency that I need to respond to immediately. She also will return the calls after talking to me, and let the customer know my schedule, when parts will be in stock and the job can be started, and when I can return the call.


----------



## KevinC120 (May 17, 2017)

This is a personal preference but for me I like to return the call regardless. There is a chance that the message wasn't really portrayed correctly in the voicemail. If that is the case it could be decent business that you are missing out on. 9 times out of 10 I would say this isn't the case though lol. I still would rather create that connection with the person because of the chance we might cross paths down the line.


----------



## ApparatusTeam (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm not going to spend time reading through all the replies so apologies if my answer is a duplicate. 

I'd return the call. At the very least you can ask them how they heard of you (great for acquisition/marketing purposes), and let them know you're sorry, but you're just too busy right now. I wouldn't say they aren't an ideal job. You could also think about referring them although I know that can be tricky territory since you don't want to promote the competition (even to crummy clients). 

Good luck! You're in a good spot if you're turning down work


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

always always always. Granted, I don't advertise so I'm word of mouth only so every call is a referral, BUT. I treat my phone like the person on the other end is standing next to me. Ignoring someone is the worst insult you can give them.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I too return all calls every evening. When i come home one of the first things i try to do is to check my answering machine and get any calls out of the way. Sometimes i get busy and overlook it but i always return the call even if a day or so later. If work is lined up a good ways out then i simply tell them i am not taking on estimates right now. I find a lot of people are willing to wait.


----------



## Designsn28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes I'm in a position where I'm not able to answer a call immediately but as soon as I can return a call, I will. As you rightly stated above, you never know who is on the other line and what opportunity awaits. Plus it's a good business practice to develop. It helps to build you reputition and brand.


----------

